# "I will tip you in the app" is that a polite way to say beat it!?



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

"I will tip you in the app" 

is that a polite way to say beat it!?


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

I get more in-app tips from those who don't talk about it than those who do.


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

Here is what you do. Ask the passenger if they have seen the cool new feature in the Uber app. They most likely will say "what new feature"? This is where you say let me show you... Now this has to be done at the end of the ride. Show them how to rate you and recommend they select the 5 stars if that is how they feel or a 1 doesn't matter though you would prefer 5 stars. When that is done the Tip options come up, this is where you say... "Isn't this neat? They let you tip in the app now." and since you are there with them on that screen they now feel obligated to tip you and most likely it will be $5 because they do not want to appear cheap. And now you have taught a passenger how to rate you 5 stars and tip you.

Don't ask me how I know this... let's just say I have guided a couple of new passengers over the past week on how to "close out" the trip. The first few times they asked how do they make sure I got paid was I told them if they paid with a credit, debit or paypal it pays me automagically. Then I got a bit wiser and decided to guide them to the proper way of closing out the ride.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

semi-retired said:


> Here is what you do. Ask the passenger if they have seen the cool new feature in the Uber app. They most likely will say "what new feature"? This is where you say let me show you... Now this has to be done at the end of the ride. Show them how to rate you and recommend they select the 5 stars if that is how they feel or a 1 doesn't matter though you would prefer 5 stars. When that is done the Tip options come up, this is where you say... "Isn't this neat? They let you tip in the app now." and since you are there with them on that screen they now feel obligated to tip you and most likely it will be $5 because they do not want to appear cheap. And now you have taught a passenger how to rate you 5 stars and tip you.
> 
> Don't ask me how I know this... let's just say I have guided a couple of new passengers over the past week on how to "close out" the trip. The first few times they asked how do they make sure I got paid was I told them if they paid with a credit, debit or paypal it pays me automagically. Then I got a bit wiser and decided to guide them to the proper way of closing out the ride.


Good idea


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

I smile and nod. If they speak of it they know how to find it. Either way, I'll have swiped them out, posted their rating, and will be on the way to my next ride by the time they do or don't tip in the app. Don't need to be preoccupied with it while I'm working. They may fully intend to do so but stuff like that is easy to forget.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Surgeio said:


> I get more in-app tips from those who don't talk about it than those who do.


My fav is "5* for you".


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

semi-retired said:


> Here is what you do. Ask the passenger if they have seen the cool new feature in the Uber app. They most likely will say "what new feature"? This is where you say let me show you... Now this has to be done at the end of the ride. Show them how to rate you and recommend they select the 5 stars if that is how they feel or a 1 doesn't matter though you would prefer 5 stars. When that is done the Tip options come up, this is where you say... "Isn't this neat? They let you tip in the app now." and since you are there with them on that screen they now feel obligated to tip you and most likely it will be $5 because they do not want to appear cheap. And now you have taught a passenger how to rate you 5 stars and tip you.
> 
> Don't ask me how I know this... let's just say I have guided a couple of new passengers over the past week on how to "close out" the trip. The first few times they asked how do they make sure I got paid was I told them if they paid with a credit, debit or paypal it pays me automagically. Then I got a bit wiser and decided to guide them to the proper way of closing out the ride.


I do that too.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

My favorite was when Uber didn't have in-app tipping and the pax would say I'll tip you in-app. I always let them know that Uber doesn't have that feature. Sometimes they would tip cash after saying that.


----------



## nachoman (Aug 31, 2017)

One thing that I learned as a driver is that when I am a passenger that I show the driver that I am tipping before I get out of the car.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

Big Wig !!! said:


> My fav is "5* for you".


One woman I've given a ride to a few times tells me, "I'll give you your stars".



nachoman said:


> One thing that I learned as a driver is that when I am a passenger that I show the driver that I am tipping before I get out of the car.


I don't end the trip until the passenger leaves my car or the last bag is unloaded from the trunk. I give my driver cash...


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I’ve been driving for over a year. Those that want to tip just do it and don’t say it. Others say I want to tip in the app before the ends and I end the ride a few hundred feet early so it ends on their end and I can help them with the app I did this twice this week and both tipped while in the car But the ones who say I’ll tip you in the app or I’ll take care of you in the app..as they exit the car..those are almost always the liars. They are usually easy to spot. I had 2 of those yesterday. I knew and gave both 4 stars and sure enough no tip


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

semi-retired said:


> Here is what you do. Ask the passenger if they have seen the cool new feature in the Uber app. They most likely will say "what new feature"? This is where you say let me show you... Now this has to be done at the end of the ride. Show them how to rate you and recommend they select the 5 stars if that is how they feel or a 1 doesn't matter though you would prefer 5 stars. When that is done the Tip options come up, this is where you say... "Isn't this neat? They let you tip in the app now." and since you are there with them on that screen they now feel obligated to tip you and most likely it will be $5 because they do not want to appear cheap. And now you have taught a passenger how to rate you 5 stars and tip you.
> 
> Don't ask me how I know this... let's just say I have guided a couple of new passengers over the past week on how to "close out" the trip. The first few times they asked how do they make sure I got paid was I told them if they paid with a credit, debit or paypal it pays me automagically. Then I got a bit wiser and decided to guide them to the proper way of closing out the ride.


You are an extortionist I tell ya. And I like it. You are forcing people with poor character to do something that makes them squirm: part with a few dollars.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

"I'll tip you in the app."

"Thank you! I'll be sure to give you a 5 star rider rating as soon as that posts and I can close out this ride!"


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

Doowop said:


> You are an extortionist I tell ya. And I like it. You are forcing people with poor character to do something that makes them squirm: part with a few dollars.


Now that is a badge of honor that I will accept graciously.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

I have only had a few riders say this, but 100% of those that said it, never did it..


----------



## nachoman (Aug 31, 2017)

Brunch said:


> I don't end the trip until the passenger leaves my car or the last bag is unloaded from the trunk. I give my driver cash...


I ask them to end the ride when I get there so I can show them that I am actually tipping. Since I am usually only going to a nearby bar that has plenty of parking or back to my house they all seem more than ok with it to make sure I am actually going to give them the 5 dollar tip.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> "I will tip you in the app"
> 
> is that a polite way to say beat it!?


No, its' code for "please rate me 1* NOW!" to which I happily oblige!


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> "I will tip you in the app"
> 
> is that a polite way to say beat it!?


When they tell me that they almost always come through.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

semi-retired said:


> Here is what you do. Ask the passenger if they have seen the cool new feature in the Uber app. They most likely will say "what new feature"? This is where you say let me show you... Now this has to be done at the end of the ride. Show them how to rate you and recommend they select the 5 stars if that is how they feel or a 1 doesn't matter though you would prefer 5 stars. When that is done the Tip options come up, this is where you say... "Isn't this neat? They let you tip in the app now." and since you are there with them on that screen they now feel obligated to tip you and most likely it will be $5 because they do not want to appear cheap. And now you have taught a passenger how to rate you 5 stars and tip you.
> 
> Don't ask me how I know this... let's just say I have guided a couple of new passengers over the past week on how to "close out" the trip. The first few times they asked how do they make sure I got paid was I told them if they paid with a credit, debit or paypal it pays me automagically. Then I got a bit wiser and decided to guide them to the proper way of closing out the ride.


So, how many rides you have under your belt AND how many 5 stars??


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

I've heard the "tip you on the app" thing numerous times, don't give it a lot of thought and don't obsess to the point of checking; usually.

Tonight's lier was so blatant. Wanted me to take her to the liquor store and wait for her, and right up front said, "I'll tip you $10."

After taking her back home as she was getting out she repeated that offer, "I'll tip you $10 in the app".

Shockingly it never happened.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Terri Lee said:


> I've heard the "tip you on the app" thing numerous times, don't give it a lot of thought and don't obsess to the point of checking; usually.
> 
> Tonight's lier was so blatant. Wanted me to take her to the liquor store and wait for her, and right up front said, "I'll tip you $10."
> 
> ...


Sucker.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> I've heard the "tip you on the app" thing numerous times, don't give it a lot of thought and don't obsess to the point of checking; usually.
> 
> Tonight's lier was so blatant. Wanted me to take her to the liquor store and wait for her, and right up front said, "I'll tip you $10."
> 
> ...


I've recently learned to be alot more pushy when the ride is over and they're getting out. I say for some reason i don't get it. They say, i will xo it right now and you see. This works 9 out of 10 times.


----------

